#  Krankheiten >   Rückenschmerzen und komisches Ziehen und Brennen zwischen den Schulterblättern >

## Krissi

Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem und bin im google auf diese Seite gestoßen! Es geht um meinen Rücken! Ich muß dazu sagen, daß ich immer schon Rückenprobleme hatte. Aber besonders schlimm ist es seit einer Woche! Es fing an, das ich Anfang Oktober eine Woche auf Mallorca war. Dort habe ich was falsches gegessen und mußte mich übergeben. Wir war aber nicht übel, sondern ich hatte ganz komische Schmerzen im Rücken, als wenn ich es nicht mehr aushalte. Dann mußte ich brechen und der Schmerz war weg. Dann folgte der nächste. Gliederschmerzen im unteren Rückenbereich. Als wenn einer versucht, ihn mir durchzubrechen. Ich wieder zu Hause und sofort zum Arzt. Die sagte, das käme durch den Virus oder Infekt, den wir uns durchs Essen eingefangen hätten. Mein Freund mußte sich auch übergeben und hatte Durchfall.Dann hatte ich immer noch Schmerzen zwischen den Schulterblättern. Ich wieder zum Arzt. Und sie sagte, das mein Nacken, Schultern total verspannt seien und stellte mir einen Antrag für die Krankenkasse für Rehabilationssport. Für der Stärkung der Rückenmuskulatur. Der Antrag läuft jetzt. Aber seit einer Woche ist es echt ätzend. Wenn ich schlafe oder ein Heizkissen mache, wird es meistens besser. Es ist son komisches ziehen und brenne zwischen den Schulterblättern. Manchmal kaum auszuhalten.Wird auch so warm von innen. Ich habe Angst, das es was mit dem Herzen sein könnte. Ich hatte auch schon ein kribbeln in dem linken Daumen, und ziehen im linken Arm. Ich wieder zum Arzt. Wieder das gleiche.Sie sagte, es kommt alles von den Verspannungen im Schulterbereich. Ich brauch mal nen Rat.

----------


## Küken

Gönn dir mal 3 massagen und da merkst ja obs besser wird. 
Kostet 20 € pro Sitzung und lohnt sich wahrscheinlich wirklich. Sollte es dann nicht besser werden würd ich mir ne zweite Meinung holen.  
Lg küken

----------


## SurferRosa

Hallo Krissi,
hattest du die Rückenschmerzen vor deinem Mallorka Urlaub schon einmal?
Sind Laborwerte abgenommen worden? Von besonderer Bedeutung wären Leberwerte (GOT, GPT, gammaGT, AP, Lipase, Bilirubin und Entzündungsparameter wie CRP oder BSG). 
Hast du während der Woche in Mallorka oder danach bei dir eine Gelbfärbung der Augen oder der Haut bemerkt? Welche Farbe hatten dein Stuhlgang und dein Urin? 
Ich frage deshalb nach, weil es durchaus auch sein kann, dass Erkrankungen der Leber, der Gallenblase oder der Bauchspeicheldrüse sich als Schmerzen im Bereich der Schulterblätter äußern. Aber ich nehme an, dass das dein Arzt schon alles überprüft haben wird. Wenn alles ausgeschlossen ist, dann wird es sich wohl doch um Verspannungsschmerzen handeln. Aber dann wirst du sicher von einer physikalischen Therapie wie sie ja geplant ist profitieren. Nur organische Ursachen sollten halt vorher ausgeschlossen sein. Sonst bringt die ganze Reha nix. 
Viele Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## Küken

Das Muskelaufbautraining nutzt aber nur was wenn sie vorher mal entspannt werden...  
Lg küken

----------


## Krissi

Danke für Eure Antworten. Aber komischer Weise ist es nicht immer so. Immer so zwischendurch. und auch nicht immer an der gleichen Stelle. Das ist wirklich so ein komisches ziehen, als wenn Ihr Euch Euren "Musikknochen" einhaut. Son ziehen in etwa. Das macht mich fertig. Ich habe Angst das es was Schlimmes ist, da ich es so noch nie hatte. So komisch, als wenn ich ne Entzündung im Körper habe oder so!

----------


## lucy230279

da hilft nur wieder der besuch beim arzt.
lass mal nen blutbild machen da werden auch deine entzündungswerte geckeckt.

----------


## Krissi

Kennt Ihr das denn auch, als wenn man denkt, das jemand mir den Rücken durchbrechen will! Ich kann nix dagegen tun. Ob sitzen, stehen oder liegen! Nix hilft. Ich habe es nicht permanent! Gestern den ganzen Nachmittag, dann war gut! Komisch oder?! Ich mache ja Kenesiologie! Und sie sagte, das es auch wohl mit der Psyche zusammenhängen kann. Ich habe es wirklich drei Stunden später, als sich mein Freund aus Versehen auf mein Zeh gesetzt hat und es richtig laut geknackt hat, bekommen. Meine Kinesiologin meinte auch, das es auch durch den Schock den ich hatte, ausgelöst worden sein könnte. Ich habe nämlich geheult danach, obwohl ich gar keine Schmerzen hatte! Das ist jetzt vier Wochen her, und seitdem habe ich die Probleme. So langsam verszweifel ich daran. Vor ca. 5-6 Wochen wurde auch ein Blutbild bei mir gemacht, wo alles i.o. war. Sogar meine Wirbelsäule ist geröngt worden. Nix! Von daher bleibt doch eigentlich nur die Psyche oder?

----------


## BIGJIM

.
Hallo Krissi
.
Im Grunde wäre/ist es eine einfache Sache, denn die von Dir beschriebene Lokalisation findet sich als Druckpunktschmerz im Bereich der/des Schulerblattes und im Bereich der Lendewirbelsäule rechts und links.
.
..geprüft werden sollte/kann es beim Arzt für Orthopädie und/oder Neurologen mittels dem Nadelrad nach WARTENBERG (Seitensensibilitätstest), diese Geschichten sind schulwisssenschaftlich abgeschlossen seit 1962, somit auch "Nachvollziehbar" sofern es der Arzt und/oder Heilpraktiker macht.
.
Diese Geschichte hat nichts mit der Psyche zu tun, es fällt in den Arbeitsbereich der allgemeinen Segmenttherapie.
.
Sollte es als weiterführende Informantion erlaubt sein, so schau mal hier unter "Sedieren" auf meiner Webseite...
.
MFG BIGJIM
.

----------


## Nekrosius

Na ich würd sagen das klingt nach ner Verspannung übelster sorte... Da mach Dir mal nicht so eine Panik mit dem Herzen und so. Verspannungen können die merkwürdigsten Dinge verursachen. So hat z.B. ein Physiotherapeut einen Freund von seinem 4-Jährigen Tinitus befreit... War ne Verspannung im Nacken..  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------

